# Introducing Stu Dunn, Qian Li Dao Adademy



## Jelik (Oct 2, 2005)

Hello!

I began martial arts at the age of 15, learning Ninjutsu for about 5 years. After deciding that Ninjustsu was very good (against street style attacks) but lacked defence verus another martial art, I then took up Zen Do Kai for 3 years as a way of gaining experience in sparring. I also found Zen Do Kai excellent but wanted something more - a martial art that did not depend on strength and one's ability to take hits (or perform leg checks that require a large amount of shin conditioning).

In 1999 I ended up in Melbourne, where I began Wing Chun training under Sifu Dana Wong. It did not take long for to realise that this was the martial art I'd had been looking for: a smart practical principle-based style that did not rely on strength, uses two arms at the same time, every defence included "giving something back" and of course Wing Chun has chi sao (contact reflex).

"Qian Li Dao" means "the way of hidden talent" or "the path to latent ability". Achievement & Potential lie just beneath the surface - be willing to see them for yourself. Find out a bit more about it here www.emlonline.biz/qianlidao.htm

Thanks! I look forward to chatting with you all soon,

Stu Dunn
__________________
Stu Dunn
Qian Li Dao Academy Wellington
www.EMLOnline.biz/qianlidao.htm


----------



## Gemini (Oct 2, 2005)

Welcome to MT,  Stu. Happy posting.


----------



## dubljay (Oct 2, 2005)

Good to have you here at MartialTalk.  If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.

 Happy posting!

 -Joshua


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 2, 2005)

Welcome!


egg


----------



## Jelik (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 2, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Oct 3, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 20, 2005)

Howdy from Texas! :wavey:  Welcome to MT & happy posting!


----------



## still learning (Oct 22, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and it is nice to hear that sometimes to grow in our arts we need to seek other forms to learn new things.  You are a good example of this.  ....................Aloha


----------



## Lisa (Oct 22, 2005)

Welcome to MT!  Happy Posting :wavey:


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 23, 2005)

Enjoy and Welcome to the Board ~!  ~Tess


----------

